# Lotus Notes link in Word



## Elke (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

I created a Notes link in Word like this:
- open database in Notes and choose edit - copy as link - document link
- open word and click edit - paste special - paste link as picture

The link is working, but when you close the document and open it again, Word says "This document contains one or more links to other files. Do you want to update this document with the data from the linked files?"
When I click yes, Notes crashes, when I click no it's ok and the link still works.
This document needs to be sent to people that don't know much about IT. So I cannot allow these people to be clicking on yes and have their Notes crashing.

I found this:
When you right click on the link, you can choose Linked Notes Link Object - Links… and then you can lock the link and put it on manual so Word doesn't go searching for it so you don't get that message.
Problem is that this option turns back to automatic each time.
Except when I make the Notes link in an new empty Word file and then change the picture format to another layout. Then the option is saved and remains the same.

I hope this is clear...I couldn't add any images.
Any advice?

Thanks,
Elke


----------

